# azureus breeding temperature



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

i've read in various sources that the temperature of the viv has an effect on whether or not an azureus pair will breed. it sounded like lower temps (lower 70s) would facilitate breeding while higher temps would not. has anyone here had any experience with that? i have a ~13 month-old pair that i would like to begin breeding and have not really seen any signs.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ours are in 75-80F temps breeding like crazy.  4-5 fertile eggs every 10-12 days.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

how old are yours mike? i guess a more appropriate question would be at what age did they begin breeding?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

They are about 18-20 months... They've been breeding for 4 months now. (Maybe a few months late?) The first 3 clutches were crappolah but since then at least 50% of the eggs are fertile. The last 2 clutches were 4 out of five.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, I've had experience and have seen the frogs at the Tulsa zoo really go down in breeding activity with consistant temps over 80.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Ours are in 75-80F temps breeding like crazy.  4-5 fertile eggs every 10-12 days.


Gosh, my tank has been at 78-80 degrees at times and I thought I needed to bring it down. It ranges from about 72 degrees at night to a peak of 79 degrees if the ventilation fans have been off for awhile.

You temp success makes me hopeful.


----------

